# flat vs. eggshell



## Traditions

if they don't touch the damn walls it shouldn't matter. Paint shouldn't have to be "scrubbable"


----------



## lornmastro

You don't have 3 kids in your house do you trad.? for customers I try to do flat or washable flat, however some times i can't help but recommend eggshell...i use to use soft scrub on that stuff to get fingerprints and pizza sauce off the walls...in that way its a great product.


----------



## boman47k

You don't have 3 kids in your house do you trad.? 

Heheh, good point!


----------



## DeanV

There is no comparison IMHO between super spec products and the good washable flats, day and night difference.


----------



## Joewho

I think I may have started the eggshell trend 10 yrs. ago. Sorry.

:hang:


----------



## Richard

No flat paint for me. Looks cheap. Plus no one wants it. I paint almost evey wall in "satin" since I use SW. 

You have to work fast as hell if you expect to get a huge wall to look good with sheen...I just hustle and use an 18".


----------



## Traditions

no kids here:clap: The problem on the stairway i was having was when I could roll top to bottom with the long pole it looked great. When i got to the point where i could only roll down to a certain point and then had to switch to my other smaller pole because i was hitting the wall you could see my marks.


----------



## MakDeco

lornmastro said:


> You don't have 3 kids in your house do you trad.? for customers I try to do flat or washable flat, however some times i can't help but recommend eggshell...i use to use soft scrub on that stuff to get fingerprints and pizza sauce off the walls...in that way its a great product.


I have 3 kids in my house and have flat, its easy to teach your kids to keep your hands off the walls. I have customers who let there kids run around the house like a**es with no discipline at all and they then complain when the walls are all smudged up. Come on people its not difficult to be in a house with out running your hands along each wall when you walk by it.

And its funny because most fo the house I do re paints in the rooms are like 18x20 what the hell are you doing by the walls in room that size!


----------



## Workaholic

MakDeco said:


> Ralph Lauren's matte is there flat also and let me tell ya I saw it once on a wall and its shiny like eggshell so IMO RL doesn't make a flat!


I had to use Ralph Lauren's flat before and it does have a sheen. I did'nt think it was all that bad of paint, better than behr


----------



## MakDeco

I agree its better then behr, at least its made by a real paint co (ICI)


----------



## Dave Mac

velvet flat signuture select, with new technology today we now have true washable flats, to me their is no reason to use egshell anymore, 

isnt it funny how all the manufactures have differnt names for one type of finish, thus velvet flat equalls matte or flat


----------



## metomeya

After working at a paint department, let me put some light on the subject.

For the home owners, we told them 'matte' is a fancy word for 'flat'.

But seeing that this is painters i'm talking to i'll tell the truth. Sheen is all based on the 'glues' (binding agents, acrylic, etc.) Better acrylics, and more acrylics equals a higher sheen. Thats why Ralph Lauren's flat has a bit of a sheen. And why most ceiling whites (made of cheap vinyl acrylics) are pretty much as flat as you can get.

So thats why most companies put the word 'matte' on their high end paints, cause they know it will have a little bit of sheen in it. So it is sometimes as shiney as eggshell or a litte bit less, but that depends on other factors, but i'm not getting into that......


----------



## 4thGeneration

Every sheen from different paint companies have a different sheen. Everyones flat, satin/eggshell, sg has a different sheen. Some call it true flat or dead flat. Regal matte is slightly more sheen than flat, but does not show up all the imperfections as does eggshell or satin. It touches up well and levels out good.


----------



## THINKPAINTING

DeanV said:


> There is no comparison IMHO between super spec products and the good washable flats, day and night difference.


I disagree, and our niche is very high end homes. We have used C2, Ben Moore Aqua Velvet, SW-Super--etc etc....... Ever clean flat sucked, BEN MOORE MATTE does not wash or cover any better, we used over 12 different colors and 32 gallons of the matte in a custom home last year, and the homeowner let me know it does not wash well....

Muralo makes a Ceramic wall paint that flows and covers great, seems to wash well at first but only time will tell if its worth 40 dollars a gallon.

ICI'S DULUX line of eggshell is a very nice paint but wash's no better tahn anyone else's.

I have DEVOE DEVFLEX HP ACRYLIC ENAMEL on my kitchen cabinets and it washs well.,:w00t: 

SW gave us some Duration interior to try, took 2 cts to cover in a kitchen, same as any other paint, will it stand up better?????


----------



## MakDeco

Hey Think,

What did you think of C2 overall? its pricey and the dealer by me is always trying to get me to switch to it for inside and out. Any suggestions on it?


----------



## Richard

MakDeco said:


> Hey Think,
> 
> What did you think of C2 overall? its pricey and the dealer by me is always trying to get me to switch to it for inside and out. Any suggestions on it?



Hey not to steal think's glory, but I have used C2 (started a thread on it a while back) and I love, love, love it. It spreads like butter and covers awesome. It is pricey and I actually only know one place that sells it in a 100 mile radius (providence, RI). I highly recommend it, if you can find it. They offer some of the most incredible colors as well. Good luck...didn't mean to steal anyone's glory.


----------



## slickshift

Workaholic said:


> I did'nt think it was all that bad of paint, better than behr


Berries mixed with dead badger blood is better than Behr





Though I do agree, RL is better than Behr
It's still on the list on "Untouchables"


----------



## slickshift

The last room I did with C2 was a mix
The trim was wonderful
The walls I had wicked pinner bubbles


----------



## MakDeco

Paintguy26 said:


> Hey not to steal think's glory, but I have used C2 (started a thread on it a while back) and I love, love, love it. It spreads like butter and covers awesome. It is pricey and I actually only know one place that sells it in a 100 mile radius (providence, RI). I highly recommend it, if you can find it. They offer some of the most incredible colors as well. Good luck...didn't mean to steal anyone's glory.



I have a dealer within 15 miles, he is the trying to get me to use it. He is my Sikkens dealer and also a spare BM dealer for me. There are 4 places in Chicago now that carry it. Two are in Downtown Chicago and two others outside in burbs. One of the Downtown stores is a C2 exclusive store.


----------



## THINKPAINTING

Paintguy26 said:


> Hey not to steal think's glory, but I have used C2 (started a thread on it a while back) and I love, love, love it. It spreads like butter and covers awesome. It is pricey and I actually only know one place that sells it in a 100 mile radius (providence, RI). I highly recommend it, if you can find it. They offer some of the most incredible colors as well. Good luck...didn't mean to steal anyone's glory.


No glory here....The first time I used C2 , I thought WOW! this is the best paint I have used since Pratt & Lambert Cell-U-Tone, 25 yrs ago. It did spread like butter and I thought it covered like like a glove until it dried. Still needed 2 coats but I have not used that many colors so cannot really say overall.

Adlers Paint in Providence is the nearest dealer to me, they (Providence Police} love to give out 50 dollar parking tickets........that with the price of C2 will cost ya a small fortune........


----------



## MakDeco

My price would be for C2 in the 30's where are you guys at with it?


----------

